# Deister bei Hannover "GRAB Weg" --- wer war es?



## Brook (14. Januar 2005)

Moin Leute,

komme gerade von einer Joggingrunde wieder und hätte es beinahe vor lauter "Herzschmerz" nicht mehr nach Hause geschafft.

Der "Grab Weg" wurde von irgendwem total zerlegt. Jede Schanze ist zerstört, überall liegen absichtlich hingelegte Blockarden ... vorsicht ist geboten.

Bin gelaufen und hab mich sogar zu Fuss verjagt - AUFPASSEN!

Hat jemand etwas mitbekommen, gab es Ärger mit einem Förster, Jäger oder irgendwelchen Waldarbeitern ... musstet Ihr vielleicht sogar abbauen / habt freiwillig abgebaut?

Bitte aufklären wer mehr wissen sollte?!


----------



## Fh4n (15. Januar 2005)

morgen werden wir vielleicht einen "spähtrupp" hochjagen und ma gucken was da abgeht, das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
interessant zu hören. scheint ja jeden Winter so eine Aktion zu geben. 
Letzten Jahr lagen doch im oberen Teil Tannen in den Senken.
Aber wenn die Schanze weg ist, dann war wohl jmd. mit den Spaten da?

Seufz, wie gerne würd eich auch nachschauen, aber leider hatte ich den ganzen Winter über Prüfung und saß zwei Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bike. Und ist auch noch nicht vorbei, erst im Februar.

Aber dann...


----------



## Lupi (15. Januar 2005)

hallo,

na das wurde ja auch mal Zeit das da mal jemand klar Schiff macht.Das war ja auch ganz schön gefährlich da lang zu fahren.
Gar nicht auszudenken was da hätte alles passieren können.


----------



## Fh4n (15. Januar 2005)

lol?
das war eigentlich der geilste Freeride-Trail im Raum Hannover...
Morgen wird da ma geguckt, was da abgeht, Spähtrupp ist im Anmarsch


----------



## Beppo (15. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin,



			
				Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> lol?
> das war eigentlich der geilste Freeride-Trail im Raum Hannover...


zumindest südlich von Hamburg und nördlich vom Butterstieg...  
Wat´ is denn da los bei Euch? Haben die Frisöre mal wieder alles auf die Spitze getrieben?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Fh4n (15. Januar 2005)

...und wenn scho, in 2 monaten steht wieder alles


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. Januar 2005)

Heute hat das Reparatur-Team ganze Arbeit geleistet. Zumindest der untere Abschnitt ist wie neu. 
Diesen Lupi sollte man aus dem Forum und aus dem Deister rauswerfen.


----------



## madbull (15. Januar 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Diesen Lupi sollte man aus dem Forum und aus dem Deister rauswerfen.


1. Der hat selbst schon den Grabweg in vollen Zügen genossen.
2. Weißt du, was Ironie ist? Schau dir mal Team America an...


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Januar 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Lupi sollte man aus dem Forum und aus dem Deister rauswerfen.


 LOL. Dieser Lupi tritt Kindern wie Euch gepflegt in den Allerwertesten. Bergauf UND Bergab versteht sich. Im Forum UND im Deister versteht sich. Wenn Du jemals den Satz "ich bin ein vielbeschäftigter Mann" hören solltest, NIMM DIE BEINE IN DIE HAND UND RENN UM DEIN LEBEN!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. Januar 2005)

Den jeweils letzten Satz der Antworten von Janus und madbull verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Januar 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> Den jeweils letzten Satz der Antworten von Janus und madbull verstehe ich nicht.


 Mach Dir deswegen mal keine Sorgen. Dein Unvermögen schreiben wir einfach Deinem jungen Alter zu, in Ordnung?  Schau doch einfach am 15.1.2010 nochmal in diesen Thread rein. Dann klappts sicherlich (vielleicht)!

 Gruß,

 Janus


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. Januar 2005)

Verstehe ich immer noch nicht...


----------



## BiermannFreund (15. Januar 2005)

Dann ignorier einfach Lupi oder schlag mal im Lexikon Ironie nach 
Mein beileid an euch ^_^


----------



## Buff Daddy (16. Januar 2005)

Grabtrail, war das nicht das Ding mit der Todesspirale ???

Und meiner Meinung nach ist der beste Freereide Trail doch der schöne Weg im Flußbett von der Wolfswarte, einfach himmlisch.

Aber der deister ist auch OK.


----------



## Brook (16. Januar 2005)

Moin Leute, 

hab keine Ahnung wer es war ... aber es ist alles wieder in "bester" Ordnung. Haben sich scheinbar hilfsbereite Biker gefunden, Ihren Samstag geopfert und den Trail wieder "fit" gemacht.

Es kann wieder los gehen, gerade bei dem gefrorenen Boden - ziemlich geil zu fahren. Nix Matsch, nix rutschen ... !!

Viel Spaß, Gesundheit, Glück und ein schnelles Rad!


----------



## harryhallers (16. Januar 2005)

Fett, hört sich gut an.
Ist mir zwar zu hoch, aber runterzudonnern macht trotzdem Laune.

MFG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (16. Januar 2005)

So die Rettung naht. Mein Onkel war heute am Grab und hat das hier mir geschrieben:

Hi Leute, 
von wegen alles kaputt am Grabtrail: Stimmt gar nicht ! 
War heute da. Dafür mehrere Biker u.a. vom B.Berg, die die absoluten HD-Jumps hier im Deister springen können. Die haben sich mit Förster darauf geeinigt, das der Trail Richtung Waldkater so erhalten bleibt, aber nicht mehr zum Mögebierstollen runter. Haben auch gesagt, dass zu dem Jumpbereich am B.Berg ein anderer Verein gegründet wird , damit dieser so erhalten bleibt. (aber nix TBE !)


----------



## Rabbit (16. Januar 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben sich mit Förster darauf geeinigt, das der Trail Richtung Waldkater so erhalten bleibt, aber nicht mehr zum Mögebierstollen runter. Haben auch gesagt, dass zu dem Jumpbereich am B.Berg ein anderer Verein gegründet wird , damit dieser so erhalten bleibt. (aber nix TBE !)


So ist's richtig! Man(n) kann (und sollte es auch immer versuchen!) ja scheinbar doch über alles Reden 

Schönen Dank an die Locals, die sich um den "Erhalt" und Zustand der Trails im Deister kümmern und einsetzten 

Achtung!
[Ironie=ON]Wäre wirklich schade, wenn Lupi's letzte Ruhestätte (das Grab) nicht mehr befahrbar wäre, nachdem er sich in die Todesspirale gestürzt hätte[/Ironie]


----------



## Lupi (16. Januar 2005)

ende gut , alles gut


----------



## Fh4n (16. Januar 2005)

Das nenn ich wirklich gute Kooperation und Einigung mit den Förstern und das sie auch Einsicht haben und wir ein Abkommen geschlossen haben  
Ich sag nur: ES LEBE www.dimb.de


----------



## Natsch (17. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> LOL. Dieser Lupi tritt Kindern wie Euch gepflegt in den Allerwertesten. *Bergauf* UND Bergab versteht sich. Im Forum UND im Deister versteht sich. Wenn Du jemals den Satz "ich bin ein vielbeschäftigter Mann" hören solltest, NIMM DIE BEINE IN DIE HAND UND RENN UM DEIN LEBEN!


 

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/91295/sort/1/cat/6024/page/1
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/91294/sort/1/cat/6024/page/1

Bei der Tour möchte ich dabei sein!


----------



## Gerrit (17. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja auch ganz schön gefährlich da lang zu fahren.



Na, Lupi, das letzte mal habe ich dich aber drumherumfahren sehen 

Und überhaupt: Wer soll das bezahlen? 


gerrit


----------



## Lupi (17. Januar 2005)

jetzt hast Du mich aber ganz schön in die Pfanne gehauen.

Dabei wollte ich Dir noch eine Scheibe Brot spendieren, aber jetzt.

Aber mal im Ernst   Ich hatte richtig Angst um die anderen Leute , dabei sind Forstwege doch auch so schön.


----------



## Rabbit (17. Januar 2005)

OK, Schluß jetzt!
Eure Insider-"Witze" versteht ja - wenn überhaupt - nur ein kleiner Teil unserer IBC-Gemeinde!

Bitte nur noch zum Thema passende Beiträge, sonst wird das Thema geschlossen!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Januar 2005)

Ich hab immer angst wenn radfahrer mit über 50 sachen an den wanderern vorbeirasen, sogar wenn die wege vereist sind. das finde ich sehr gefährlich. 
den grab-weg finde ich ungefährlich. Und wenn, dann bringt sich der radfahrer nur selbst in gefahr und nicht andere leute.


----------



## harryhallers (17. Januar 2005)

Völlig meiner Meinung. Ich denke auch das in der Überschrift ein kleiner Buchstabendreher drin ist. 
Richtig hätte es schließlich "RAD Weg" heißen müssen. Dafür wurde er ja schließlich erbaut. Warum sollte man ihn nicht auch dafür nutzen? 

Aber selbst da ist man nicht sicher, wie heute in der HAZ stand:
"Der 37-Jährige stieß mit seinem Rennrad erst gegen die Frau und stürzte dann gegen das geparkte Auto"
Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (18. Januar 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Das nenn ich wirklich gute Kooperation und Einigung mit den Förstern und das sie auch Einsicht haben und wir ein Abkommen geschlossen haben



Solange sich alle daran halten, ist ja auch alles cremig. Glückwunsch zu eurem Verhandlungserfolg  

@Rabbit: Es wäre wohl sinnvoller, die entsprechenden user per PM zu verwarnen, bevor du einen nicht ganz unwichtigen Thread dichtmachst. 

gerrit


----------



## Deisterbruddler (18. Januar 2005)

Krass, ey!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Januar 2005)

He? Hier war doch eben ein beitrag von fabiansen. Wo istn der jetzt?


----------



## Deisterbruddler (18. Januar 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> He? Hier war doch eben ein beitrag von fabiansen. Wo istn der jetzt?



Sehr schlau scheinst Du ja nicht zu sein...


----------



## Fh4n (18. Januar 2005)

wo wir hier grad beim Thema "Grab-Trail" sind.
hat scho ma wer dran gedacht nen North-Shore da zu bauen?
Das Gefälle ist ja nicht so extrem, nur die Holzbeschaffung ist schwierig...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Januar 2005)

Das kann man vergessen. Erstens ist der Grabweg nicht legal, da wird nur nichts vom forstamt abgerissen, ist ist eine art grauzone. Aber wenn wirs überteiben, kann es dazu kommen. Zweitens hast du wahrscheinlich gesehen, dass vor allem im unteren abschnitt mehr oder weniger regelmäßig die sprünge zerstört und hindernisse in den weg gelegt werden. Wenn ein shore errichtet wird, wird er schnell zerstört.


----------



## Gerrit (18. Januar 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> hat scho ma wer dran gedacht nen North-Shore da zu bauen?
> Das Gefälle ist ja nicht so extrem, nur die Holzbeschaffung ist schwierig...



Da werden dir ganz sicher die Jungs, die die Förster gerade noch beruhigen konnten, unheimlich dankbar sein. 

gerrit


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2005)

Ein Shore kommt da aus Gründen der Vernunft bestimmt nicht hin! 
Wie "alex m." schon sagte.


----------



## hagan (19. Januar 2005)

Ich wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (19. Januar 2005)

kkk war ja nur so eine vision  
ihr müsst wissen, dass ich manchma sowas habe.
spass bei seite, aber dürfen wir auf den "ausgefahrenen" trails am Grab auch noch andere Jumps bauen?!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (19. Januar 2005)

dazu frag am besten diejenigen, die die trail bauen. sonst darfst du schon bauen, aber die berets vorhandenen sprünge sollten so bleiben wie sie sind. die bäume und wurzeln sollten durch den bau auch nicht beschädigt werden, sonst kanns ärger geben.


----------



## Würfel (19. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinnen (ich spiele nie mit ) kaufe ich mir einen großen Berg und lade euch alle zum Bauen ein


----------



## momme (19. Januar 2005)

hay Fh4n!

generell ist es so, dass an fremden trails ohne absprache nie gebastelt werden darf! erstmal die leute kennenlernen, die das schmuckstück erschaffen haben und dann mit denen genau abklären, was da gemacht werden kann und was nicht! das gibt sonst nur böses! da der grab-weg aus feinster sahne modelliert wurde und auch ständig gepflegt wird, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass da leute am basteln sind, die wissen, wie´s geht! also bitte nicht einfach irgendwo was aufschaufeln oder irgendwas abändern!

kann eigentlich nochmal irgendwer genauer erläutern, was der trail jetzt genau abbekommen hat und wie der aktuelle stand ist? ich krieg hier auf der insel kaum was mit! wie sieht´s sonst so im deister aus! fahrt ihr viel?

momme


----------



## harryhallers (19. Januar 2005)

Hey Momme,

das ist ja nett, was von Dir zu hören. Über die feinste Sahne habe ich mich ja kaputt gelacht. Ich sitzte leider auf der Diplominsel und kann mich nur anschließen.

Grüße.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (19. Januar 2005)

momme schrieb:
			
		

> kann eigentlich nochmal irgendwer genauer erläutern, was der trail jetzt genau abbekommen hat und wie der aktuelle stand ist? ich krieg hier auf der insel kaum was mit! wie sieht´s sonst so im deister aus! fahrt ihr viel?
> 
> momme



also der trail is wieder in top zustand. er war zwar mal kaputt, wurde aber innerhalb kürzester zeit wieder aufgbaut.
ich und alex sind jedes wochende da, meistens sogar beide tage. man muss sich fit halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (19. Januar 2005)

nach zehn min. zwei antworten! yes!

gut zu hören, dass alles schön ist! gibt´s was neues? ich habe gerüchteweise irgendwas von ´nem 8-10m-table mitbekommen! wo? wurde denn bei den reparaturen wieder das bigger-is-better-prinzip angewandt? klar, blöde frage! trotzdem: ich will intim-infos!

banger: der grab-weg hat ein herz aus sahne; kannst ja mal ein wenig an der oberfläche kratzen, dann siehste´s! echt ma! wünsche viel erfolg beim diplomieren!

momme


----------



## fabiansen (19. Januar 2005)

Hiermit verspreche ich im Vollbesitz meiner geistigen Schwäche, nicht mehr gegen die hochheiligen Regeln des Forums zu verstoßen,auf dass meine nächsten Beiträge nicht mehr in den Untiefen des Internets verschwinden mögen . Grüße an die gütigen Mods .


@Momme:
Schick uns bitte ein wenig Sonne, damit die Anfahrten für die großen Sprünge endlich trocken und schnell werden. Bis zum Sommer!

@Acki:
Na, wartest du immer noch auf deinen Rahmen?

@Fh4n:
Ich kann mich nur Momme anschließen, bitte mit den Locals, die die Strecke in Stand halten Kontakt aufnehmen und nicht einfach drauflos bauen.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (19. Januar 2005)

momme schrieb:
			
		

> gut zu hören, dass alles schön ist! gibt´s was neues? ich habe gerüchteweise irgendwas von ´nem 8-10m-table mitbekommen! wo? wurde denn bei den reparaturen wieder das bigger-is-better-prinzip angewandt? klar, blöde frage! trotzdem: ich will intim-infos!
> momme


 kuck doch in mein fotoalbum, und mach ein paar gute bewertungen


----------



## chlotte (19. Januar 2005)

wenn man mit dem gesicht nur tief genug durch den schlam rutscht kann man die sahne sogar schmecken!

@ Fh4n 

weder grab noch benther sind legal dessen solltes du dir bewusst sein!
im falle des benthers ist nur angedacht im einvernehmen mit dem besitzer eine rechtliche grundlage für eine weitere nutzung zu schaffen.  
nix verein oder so ...ersma....

@ all
Aber wo wir hier alle schonmal so gemütlich zusammensitzen, könnten wir ja vielleicht mal möglichkeiten erörtern wie wir uns mit dem forstamt bzw. mit den waldbesitzern, jägern und allem anderen was da so durchs gehölz bricht, in verbindung setzen und GEMEINSAM nach einem kompromiss für unsere intressen suchen. Aus, in letzter zeit häufigeren begegnungen und zusammenstößen, mit dem waldpersonal war ja herrauszuhören, das eine unterbindung unseres breitensportes nicht mehr möglich ist da es einfach zu viele sind die da fahren. 
Also müsste ja aus deren sicht auch ein intresse daran bestehen das ganze in geregelte bahnen oder strecken?! zu lenken  oder ?

her mit den meinungen un ideen!

ach und nochwas
vielleicht sollten wir den nackten ausgestrecken finger mal zu hause lassen 
sonst endet das wieder mit so sachen wie " aber aber der mit den dicken reifen hat gesagt...." und " mach erstmal den sattel runter bevor du mit mir redest..."  ich erinnere da nochmal an den fahrverbots thread vom letzten frühjahr! da ist nix bei rumgekommen außer ein paar seiten spam!!!!!


fette grüße


----------



## Fh4n (19. Januar 2005)

h3h3, ihr habt das falsch verstanden...
ich will doch euer Werk nicht versauen oder umbauen!
Ganz im gegenteil ich würde euch tatkräfig zur seite stehen.
was ich meinte:
es wurde ja jetzt mit den förstern abgesprochen, dass wir da fahren dürfen, aber nicht an dem stollen, wo demnächst nen kleines museum aufgemacht werden soll. so, nu wollte ich wissen, ob wir auf dem grabtrail jetzt machen können was wir wollen und jumps bauen dürfen, oder ob das, was jetzt steht nicht mehr erweitert werden darf.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (19. Januar 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> h3h3, ihr habt das falsch verstanden...
> ich will doch euer Werk nicht versauen oder umbauen!
> Ganz im gegenteil ich würde euch tatkräfig zur seite stehen.
> was ich meinte:
> es wurde ja jetzt mit den förstern abgesprochen, dass wir da fahren dürfen, aber nicht an dem stollen, wo demnächst nen kleines museum aufgemacht werden soll. so, nu wollte ich wissen, ob wir auf dem grabtrail jetzt machen können was wir wollen und jumps bauen dürfen, oder ob das, was jetzt steht nicht mehr erweitert werden darf.



also, sagen wir mal so. wirklich legal wird es erst wenn ein zaun drum ist. aber der grabweg wird am ehesten toleriert, weil er so nah an dem forstweg vorbei geht oder so. so hab ich es jedenfalls bisjetz verstanden.
wenn du neue sprünge bauen willst steht dem nichts im wege, sie sollten bloß nicht zu weit von der eigentlich strecke abweichen. da entstehen ja ständig neue sprünge, ich bau sogar manchmal mit  
aber ich will dir jetz nicht sagen du kannst machen was du willst, frag vorher jemanden der da öfter ist, ob das so in ordnung geht


----------



## Fh4n (19. Januar 2005)

joah ich will jetzt nicht alles zupflastern, aber ich werde bestimmt den einen oder anderen mal helfen


----------



## Deleted 28330 (19. Januar 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> joah ich will jetzt nicht alles zupflastern, aber ich werde bestimmt den einen oder anderen mal helfen


wenn du lust hast zu bauen, dann kannst du mr_triple-u und mir bald helfen, einen shore am benther zu bauen. der, den wir schon gebaut haben, muss bald abgerissen werden, weil er dem grundstücksbesitzer zu unstabil ist und somit der legalisierung der dortigen strecke im wege steht.


----------



## Fh4n (19. Januar 2005)

nichts für ungut, meint ihr das ding mit den sandbeuteln als gewicht bei den wippen  
habt ihr vor auch da wieder einen zu bauen?
mit nen paar kumpels bauen wir einen in der eilenriede...höchste stelle 2m


----------



## Deisterbuddler (19. Januar 2005)

@ Fh4n und alle!
Es wurde zwar mit dem Förster gesprochen, es gibt natürlich KEINE ERLAUBNIS !!! Alle Strecken (ausser Forstwege) im Wald sind verboten. Aber es gibt unterschiedliche Verbote bezogen auf die Konsequenzen einer Missachtung. Das hängt davon ab, wem der Wald gehört und wie die Besitzer oder Pächter damit umgehen.
Der Grabweg z.B. liegt im Staatsforst und da wird meines wissens nicht gejagt, nur Holzwirtschaft betrieben. Also ist da erstmal nicht mit Jägerstress zu rechnen. Allgemein ist das Problem mit den Mountainbikern im Deister, eine Angelegenheit, die allen Jägers ´n Försters doll unter den Nägeln brennt. Der Grabweg besteht noch, aus zwei Gründen. 1. Ist er unauffällig neben der Forststrasse angelegt (das war schlau überlegt!) 2. ist es Staatsforst (das ist ein glücklicher Zufall). Na und drittens, weil es ein paar Chaoten gibt, die am Wochenende nichts besseres zu tun haben, als sich um diese Strecke zu kümmern. Also auch noch mal von mir: erst fragen dann bauen!  Lebende Bäume und Wurzeln abzusägen wird nicht toleriert! Wer dabei erwischt wird bekommt ärger!!! Sonst ist Hilfe natürlich gerne erwünscht.
Zum Thema Rampenbau: Freidrauflosgebaue wird da sowieso nicht praktiziert. Der Trail ist auch deswegen so gut, weil jede eingebaute Sache, genau da hinpasst, wo sie ist. Ich glaube nicht, dass das alleine von jemanden entschieden wird. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: es ist von forstseite nicht erlaubt Wege anzulegen und Schanzen zu bauen. Die Trails entwickeln sich langsam und werden trotzdem gebaut.
db


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deisterbuddler (19. Januar 2005)

das geht ja so schnell hier, dass ich noch was zufügen möchte:

Bitte überlegt genauer, was ihr hier schreibt und unter welche Bauwerke ihr eure Namen schreibt. Bauwerke zu errichten ist nämlich noch mehr verboten als Wege und Schanzen anzulegen. Es ist ja bisher nicht bekannt, in wie weit und ob überhaupt Forst und Polizei zusammenarbeiten. Aber im Sinne des Getztes übertretet ihr selbiges. Und das kann ja durchaus Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen. Es ist ja auch denkbar, das diese Behörden hier auch mal im Forum rumstöbern.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (19. Januar 2005)

ich hab noch nie was gebaut. deister, was ist das überhaupt? ich radl nichmal. 
achja, das mit den sandbeuteln waren wir nich. das war ein kumpel von mir, der war so kompetent die schwere seite der wippe nach hinten zubauen. und dem seine blödheit mussten ich und alex halt mit sand ausgleichen


----------



## Acki (20. Januar 2005)

@ fabiansen: ja, leider. Aber er kommt bald.
@ momme: viele Grüße auf die sonnige Insel !
@ alle:
Der Grabweg ist selbstverständlich nicht legal. Er wird nur geduldet. Wir haben Vertretern des Forstamtes gesagt, dass wir an einer Lösung interessiert sind. Es bestand bis jetzt jedoch kein Interesse, sich an den runden Tisch zu setzen. Deshalb betrachten wir uns als geduldet.
Da wir hier die "Lokals" sind, sehen wir es natürlich nicht gerne, wenn sich jemand an unserer Strecke zu schaffen macht ( siehe beitrag von momme). Für Anregungen sind wir natürlich immer offen.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Januar 2005)

mr_Triple-U schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch nie was gebaut. deister, was ist das überhaupt? ich radl nichmal.
> achja, das mit den sandbeuteln waren wir nich. das war ein kumpel von mir, der war so kompetent die schwere seite der wippe nach hinten zubauen. und dem seine blödheit mussten ich und alex halt mit sand ausgleichen


Nur weil Fh4n die schönheit unseres shores nicht zu schätzen weiß, musst du nicht gleich Thorsten blöd nennen. Trotz des sandsackes (der ist inzwischen kaputt, man muss zwei rucksäcke dranhängen) ist der abschnitt mit den wippen nämlich echt gut. Und obwohl der shore relativ kurz und niedrig ist, gibt es meiner kenntnis nach nur vier leute, die den komplett (auch auf der dünnen linie und über die welle) fahren können: mr_triple-u, thorsten, acki (insofern er der ist, für den ich ihn halte) und ich. 
Also @Fh4n: respektiere unseren shore!


----------



## Fh4n (20. Januar 2005)

hrhr, irgendwie werden meine posts immer falsch verstanden, vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich mich etwas umständlich ausdrücke. wie auch immer, klar schätze ich euren shore, ich bin auch scho gefahren, nur ist mir die sache mit den sandsäcken aufgefallen, die ich noch nirgends gesehen hab. aber das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt


----------



## mr_Triple-U (20. Januar 2005)

mensch, alexandro, ich hab torsten nich blöd genannt. ich hab ihn scherzhaft geneckt


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Januar 2005)

jetzt tut nicht so als hätte ich euch beleidigt


----------



## mr_Triple-U (20. Januar 2005)

was machst dun hier? du musst lernen! lernen! lernen! hast doch gesagt. und wenn du dich im forum aufhältst kannst auch inne yard kommen


----------



## Brook (21. Januar 2005)

Bin immer noch hin und weg ... Mr_Triple ... von eurem mega geilen Video!

Ist wirklich HAMMER, kann mir die Sprünge nicht oft genug ansehen. Dazu noch die wirkich super gelungene Einleitung. Die Hintergrundmusik ... professionell, perfekt!

Bin übrigens der, welcher am Sa. oder So. immer fleißig das "Grab" laufend bezwingt - bis mein Rahmen dann irgendwann angekommen ist + ich den Umbau auf INTER 8 fertig habe.

Sollte es im Harz weiter Schnee geben, wer kann mit einem Skilift umgehen und hat am WE noch nichts weiter vor? Hab dort eine kleine Bude (wo mir mein Bergamont geklaut wurde) ... Big Foot oder Snowboard fahren? Irgendwo treffen?

*http://www.schneenews.de/*

Einfach mal reinschaun und über die Schneehöhen informieren + sagen was geht  --  DANKE!

P.S.: In Braunlage sind übrigens auch die Kabinenbahnen fertig ausgerüstet, auch Biker zur ausgeschilderten DH Strecke zu befördern ... könnte im Winter jedoch zu "Stau" kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chlotte (21. Januar 2005)

moin brook

da erzählst du ja was ganz neues Ausgeschilderte dh strecke im harz ?
LIFT??!
WO WO WO WO WO WO WO????

rückt sofort mit den informationen raus!!!!
sonst fang ich an zu weinen


----------



## harryhallers (21. Januar 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Bin immer noch hin und weg ... Mr_Triple ... von eurem mega geilen Video!
> 
> Ist wirklich HAMMER, kann mir die Sprünge nicht oft genug ansehen. Dazu noch die wirkich super gelungene Einleitung. Die Hintergrundmusik ... professionell, perfekt!


Video?? Wo kann man denn den sehen. Fand die Pics in der Galerie auch fett, gibt es einen Film dazu?

Denn würde ich ja gerne sehen. Grüße Bang.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (21. Januar 2005)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Video?? Wo kann man denn den sehen. Fand die Pics in der Galerie auch fett, gibt es einen Film dazu?
> 
> Denn würde ich ja gerne sehen. Grüße Bang.


 guckst in meiner galerie bei dem bild wo ich euch bitte mein video zu bewerten. genau hier http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/83722/sort/1/cat/500/page/1
bitte gut bewerten


----------



## Brook (21. Januar 2005)

Also das Video sollte vielleicht lieber Mr_Triple verbreiten -- ist sein Thema.

Zu der Downhillstrecke, bitte unter ... gucken:

www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de

Die Karte anzeigen lassen und die gelbe DH Strecke anzeigen lassen. Kosten sind ziemlich hoch - dafür gibt es jedoch in unserer Ecke nicht viele Lifte, die das ganze Jahr lang geöffnet haben.

Unterstützen würd ich die Seilbahnbetreiber eigentlich nicht sogern (Werbung ...), weil wir schon vor einiger Zeit Vorschläge unterbreiteten und man immer nur Ärger mit den netten Leuten bekam. Jetzt sehen Sie das Dollarzeichen und los gehts (man siehe die Preis)!!

Aber nichts desto trotz ... Harz ist richtig cool!!


----------



## mr_Triple-U (21. Januar 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Video sollte vielleicht lieber Mr_Triple verbreiten -- ist sein Thema.QUOTE]
> das würd doch von mir verbreitet, von wem auch sonst?


----------



## mr_Triple-U (21. Januar 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Video sollte vielleicht lieber Mr_Triple verbreiten -- ist sein Thema.


das würd doch von mir verbreitet, von wem auch sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (21. Januar 2005)

Hast du noch mehr Videomaterial? Mit dem Vertrieb meinte ich, du solltest auf den Link verweisen + die Gratulationen einkassieren.

Das Video hat eben nix mit mir zutun - DEIN Wunderwerk!!


----------



## Brook (21. Januar 2005)

Deine Videos schon mal auf einem Beamer angesehen? Kein Problem, hab einen und vielleicht kann man irgendwann und wo mal einen Abend organisieren und glotzen + danach in die Stadt was machen?!


----------



## Fh4n (21. Januar 2005)

Fette Action in dem Vid-->Respect  
Dirk, wenn ich dich so nennen darf, du bist doch der mit der "Sau"  
aja ich heisse Philipp


----------



## mr_Triple-U (21. Januar 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du noch mehr Videomaterial? Mit dem Vertrieb meinte ich, du solltest auf den Link verweisen + die Gratulationen einkassieren.
> 
> Das Video hat eben nix mit mir zutun - DEIN Wunderwerk!!



naklar hab ich noch mehr. das is ja nur der trailer vom richtigen film deer noch nicht fertig ist. das bekommt hier aber keiner zusehn. außer alexandro, der mir bei der szenen-wahl hilft
das video wird hoffentlich im sommer fertig. im winter is imme rschlecht mit filmen, weil schlechtes wetter, früh dunkel.... is halt kacke.
ein abend was kucken und adnn inne stadt? was willst da machen? streeten oder party machen? hört sich aber gut an, aber erst muss mein video fertsch werden


----------



## Brook (21. Januar 2005)

> was willst da machen? streeten oder party machen?


Streeten liebend gern, nur warte ich doch noch auf meinen neuen Rahmen. Ist bestellt ... nur das verdammte, 2005 Gerät lässt auf sich warten. Aber wenn er bei mir angekommen ist und ich das Bike aufgebaut habe (Inter8 Laufrad neueinspeichen ...) --- auf alle Fälle ... liebe Kaffee und in der Stadt gibt es jede Menge Möglichkeiten, diesen zu tanken. BIN DABEI!

Ansonsten überleg ich noch, was (klar) heute Abend noch so geht? Steintor, ordentlich Beck´s und mal sehen?!

Denk an meine Wort ... du stellst dein neues Video vor und für das mega geile Teil -- würde ich für den Beamer sorgen, Angebot?! Würde bestimmt der "Event" überhaupt sein.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (21. Januar 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Denk an meine Wort ... du stellst dein neues Video vor und für das mega geile Teil -- würde ich für den Beamer sorgen, Angebot?! Würde bestimmt der "Event" überhaupt sein.



klaaaaar, is gebongt. und wo soll die release party stattfinden?


----------



## richi001 (3. Februar 2005)

Ich komme aus Hannover und würde auch gerne mal den Grab Weg fahren.

Kann mir jemand beschreiben wo der ist?

Ihr könnt mir auch eine eMail schicken.

Vielen Dank, Richi


----------



## Würfel (3. Februar 2005)

bitte KEINE trailbeschreibungen in öffentlichen threads!! danke!


----------



## Brook (4. Februar 2005)

Was tut sich eigentlich in Empelde am Kaliberg, was ist mit der Downhillstrecke? Wird da noch fleißig gebaut, erweitert und vielleicht sogar Holz herangeschafft?

Oder ist gerade Winterpause?

Wo kann man eigentlich, vom Deister als Mittelpunkt ausgehend -- Dirt Jumpen oder richtige North Shore fahren? Schreibt mir bitte kurze, *private * Nachrichten -- DANKE    !!


----------



## Fh4n (4. Februar 2005)

@ richi001: fahr einfach ma zum Annaturm, da sind eigentlich immer welche, die den Grab-Trail shreddn und natürlich auch wissen, wo er ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (24. Februar 2005)

Mannomann,
da bin ich ja sprachlos.
Also, wenn ich im Deister auf irgendeinen Weg was buddeln, bauen, umbauen oder abreißen will, dann soll ich irgendjemand fragen?
So ein Quatsch hab ich ja selten gehört.
Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass da ein Sprunghügel im Weg ist, dann beseitige ich ihn doch. Logisch oder ?
Oder gibt es da irgend ein Regelweg oder eine Norm, die da beschreibt, so und so muss ein Weg aussehen?
Das einzige, was ich kenne, sind Gesetze die es mir grundsätzlich verbieten von Forstwegen abzubiegen und quer durch den Wald zu fahren oder gar dort irgendwelche Konstruktionen zu errichten.
Aber solche Gesetze interessieren mich natürlich nicht weiter.
Also, wenn ich mit meinem ungefederten Bike ständig durch Sprunghügel von der Idealline gebracht werde, dann nervt mich (und nicht nur mich) das.
Aber das Größte ist ja wohl, dass als ich selber einen klasse Sprung gebaut habe, andere Biker meinten "der hätte keinen Flow".
So einen Mist muss ich mir da anhören, waren es doch die Biker, die mir kurz vorher noch großspurig erklärten, wenn ich zu blöd zum Springen (auf von denen errichteten Sprüngen natürlich) sei, dann solle ich es doch besser sein lassen.
Ich glaube da kommen einige nicht klar.

P.S. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Deisterbuddler los, früher hat er doch immer so schön gerade heraus geschrieben. Aber das war vieleicht jemand anderes, wenn ich mir sein Eintrittsdatum so ansehe.


----------



## Brook (24. Februar 2005)

Moin Schwermetall,

ich denke ... es sollte im Deister ein freundlicherer Ton unter den vielen, verschiedenen Biketypen herschen, oder etwas nicht?!

Wir sitzen alle mit unseren Ärschen auf einem Sattel / dazwischen zwei Räder und da drunter einen Rahmen -- gefedert / halb gefedert oder ungefedert ... völlig wurscht!

Wir sollten zusammenhalten, uns den Wanderern, Reitern oder Joggern gegenüber vernünftig verhalten ... den auch diese Leute, teilen sich mit uns den Wald. 

Ach, die Sache mit den Sprüngen ist "schade", mehr nicht. "Schade" das du nicht nachvollziehen willst -- das es einige höher, steiler u. weiter brauchen /// wie es auch "leider" die anderen scheinbar nicht nachvollziehen können, dass deine Schanze .. für dich eine ordentliche Portion "flow" beinhaltet.

Stehe auch mehr auf größe, würd aber einen auch gern mal ausprobieren!

Viel Erfolg dir auf alle Fälle noch ... vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (24. Februar 2005)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> Mannomann,
> da bin ich ja sprachlos.
> Also, wenn ich im Deister auf irgendeinen Weg was buddeln, bauen, umbauen oder abreißen will, dann soll ich irgendjemand fragen?


Du hast schon recht, dass jeder im prinzip alles überall bauen darf, aber tatsache ist, es gibt nicht beliebig viel platz, damit jeder seinen sprung bauen darf. Alle haben nur einen grabweg, und man muss theoretisch zusammen entscheiden, was gebaut werden darf, und was nicht, denn alle radfahrer müssen das fahren, was einer gebaut hat. Da es nicht möglich ist, immer über alles abzustimmen, ist es gar nicht so abwegig, die entscheidungen den locals zu überlassen, bis jetzt haben sie jedenfalls vollen sachverstand gezeigt. 
Wie würdest du das finden, wenn irgenwelche typen auftauchen würden, die niemand kennt und die absolut gar nichts vom fahrradfahren verstehen würden, die strecken und die sprünge ihrem fahrkönnen und ihren merkwürdigen vorstellungen anpassen würden, in dem sie bereits vorhandene sprünge kaputtmachen und verändern? Ich glaube, wir wären alle darüber unglücklich. Deshalb bin ich der meinung: wenn man was bauen will, soll man die locals fragen. Und vor allem dann, wenn man sie nicht persönlich kennt.
mfg
alex


----------



## Deisterbruddler (24. Februar 2005)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> Mannomann,
> da bin ich ja sprachlos.
> Also, wenn ich im Deister auf irgendeinen Weg was buddeln, bauen, umbauen oder abreißen will, dann soll ich irgendjemand fragen?
> So ein Quatsch hab ich ja selten gehört.
> ...




Nur weil Du Spacko keine Fahrtechnik drauf hast, machst Du unsere Sprünge kaputt? Lass Dich nicht von mir erwischen, sonst tätowiere ich Dir meine fetten IRCs ins Gesicht, vielleicht kommste dann besser klar....


----------



## Brook (24. Februar 2005)

Kollege Bruddler,
warum immer so aggressiv? Schwermetall hat sicher einige Fehler in seiner Formulierung -- nur wäre nicht konstruktive Kritik angebrachter?!

Ich meine, du provozierst. Feingefühl, Fingerspitzen - nicht Faust.

Ich will es nicht hoffen, aber nehmen wir an, Schwermetall will sich an dir, deiner Provokation, deiner Bedrohung rächen u. demoliert nun tatsächlich irgendeine Ramp --- was könnte diese Reaktion nun ausgelöst haben, könnte ich es gewesen sein, du vielleicht, ein Wanderer ... der zwar auch etwas gegen Biker hat, dieses Forum aber nicht kennt + vielleicht auch nicht den Grabweg.

Diplomatie, denke ich ist das Zauberwort. Man findet Wege, Wege, auf denen alle Platz haben (Punkt).


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Februar 2005)

Hi Schwermetall ! 
Da hast du ja wieder ne schöne Diskussion angezettelt .

Übrigens , der Grabweg heisst so , weil da son paar Hardtailfahrer wie du mitsamt ihren Böcken vergraben sind . Schau mal in dem ersten grossen Double nach wo Triple-U hängengeblieben ist .

Grüsse an Madbull und Rabbit , wenn ihr im Sommer im Deister seid meldet euch . Ich steh gern als Guido zur Verfügung wenn ich Zeit habe .

Man sieht sich ...


----------



## schwermetall (25. Februar 2005)

Deisterbruddler schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil Du Spacko keine Fahrtechnik drauf hast, machst Du unsere Sprünge kaputt? Lass Dich nicht von mir erwischen, sonst tätowiere ich Dir meine fetten IRCs ins Gesicht, vielleicht kommste dann besser klar....



Genau solche Komentare wie deine meine ich.
Nun stell dir doch bitte mal vor, da gibt es eine herliche Tretpassage und am nächsten Tag steht da ein Sprung.
Wenn ich den Sprung nun wieder abreiße, weil er die Tretpassage zerstört, dann sagst du, du kommst mit deinen IRCs an.
Ich frage dich, wer hat was kaputt gemacht, oder was war zuerst da.
Die Tretpassage oder dein Sprung?
Die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden.
Die einen finden es geil mit der Kette rechts auf'm Hardtail über Trails zu donnern und da stören nun mal Sprünge.
Die anderen finden es aber geiler, wenn alle 10m ein Sprung ist.
Dann gibt es wieder welche, die finden es noch viel besser sich einen Sprung "ohne" Landung zu bauen, damit sie so richtig im Flat einschlagen.
Nun sag du mir was richtig oder falsch ist.


----------



## Brook (25. Februar 2005)

Schwermetall ... kennen wir uns? 

Brook = Fuchs

Wir sollten uns tatsächlich vielleicht mal alle an einen Tisch u. über Möglichkeiten des friedlichen miteinander reden.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (25. Februar 2005)

Evel Knievel schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens , der Grabweg heisst so , weil da son paar Hardtailfahrer wie du mitsamt ihren Böcken vergraben sind . Schau mal in dem ersten grossen Double nach wo Triple-U hängengeblieben ist .



also hierzu möcht ich sagen das es nur an diesem tag schief gegangen ist, weil gegenwind war. man soll ja nich eindruck ich könne nich fahrn(kann ich ja eigentlich auch garnich   )

@brook: ich denk schon das du schwermetall kennst, ich will aber keine nahmen nennen

@schwermetall: meintest das ernst? erst dacht ich dein comment war ironisch gemeint, aber es gab keinerlei anzeichen dafür das dies auch wirklich so wäre(zb sonne komischen smilys  ). sonst freust dich doch auch über jede neuerung am grab. oder hab ich mir das nur eingebildet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (25. Februar 2005)

Deisterbruddler geht mal wieder ab.   Allerdings solltet ihr wissen, dass es einmal den deisterbuddler und einmal den deisterbRuddler gibt. Lasst euch deshalb nicht zu falschen äußerungen hinreißen.
Die äußerungen vom deisterbruddler sind bestimmt nicht persönlich gemeint, ich glaube, der ist generell aggressiv. Aber ich bezweifle langsam, dass es den überhaupt gibt, keiner hat den je gesehen und ich glaube auch nicht, dass er je den grabweg gesehen geschweige denn je gefahren ist.


----------



## Deisterbuddler (26. Februar 2005)

HIER IST DAS ORIGINAL!!!
---> DEISTERBUDDLER<---
@ Heavy Metall: Was redest Du denn vom Rampenbau? Muss wirklich schwer nachdenken, wann ich Dich mal mit ner Schaufel in der Hand gesehen habe. Zumindestens die letzten beiden Jahre...
Ausserdem weisst Du, wie die Schanzen auf den Trails entstehen. Du hast selber mal verraten, wieviele Leute da angeblich bauen. 
Die neueren Schanzen sind auch alle neben der Linie enstanden, um nicht in sie einzugreifen. Spontan fallen mir 2 Stellen ein, wo dadurch die alte Linie aufgegeben wurde. Also sind sie gut platziert!

Was hier sonst so an Neckereien abgeht, kenn ich ja nur vom letzten Jahr von den Hamburger Kunden. (@ Evil: Ich würde sie nicht guiden!)
Was sonst so das Bauen angeht, bin ich sehr auf die neue Saison gespannt und auf die Leute, die nen Maxxis in den Rücken bekommen, weil sie Bäume fällen oder Wurzeln kaputtsägen! und natürlich wer sich wirklich als zuverlässige Baumeister oder Baumeisterin erweisst.

org. DEISTERBUDDLER !
hart aber gerecht!


----------



## fabiansen (26. Februar 2005)

Passt lieber auf was ihr sagt, sonst verschwinden wieder Beiträge, wenn das nächste mal ein mod diesen Thread "reinigt".  es passieren ja die wunderlichsten Dinge hier im Forum
oder der Thread schließt sich sogar


----------



## Deisterbruddler (26. Februar 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings solltet ihr wissen, dass es einmal den deisterbuddler und einmal den deisterbRuddler gibt. Lasst euch deshalb nicht zu falschen äußerungen hinreißen.



Mensch, Du bist ja eine Granate. Zwar dumm wie Stroh und mit dem Intellekt einer Baumwurzel gesegnet, aber daß Du DAS gemerkt hast, grenzt ja schon an eine Nobelpreis-verdächtige Meisterleistung.

HAHAHAHAHA... am Grenzweg fahr ich so Lappen wie dich jederzeit aus den Hosen, du Loser!


----------



## fabiansen (26. Februar 2005)

Halt mal die Luft an, "Deister" BrUddler.
Habe dich noch nie im Deister gesehen und die ehrenwerten Herren, die du grad beleidigt hast, solltest dumal auf den Trails kennelernen, anstatt das Forum mit deinem Dünnsinn zu spamen, aber du gehöst wohl eher zu der Sorte die lieber vorm Pc hocken und aus der Anonymität des Internets heraus den Harten Feerider mimen und dann kneifen wenn es darum geht die tralis unter die REifen zu nehmen.
weiter so,


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. Februar 2005)

Ich sags ja, der typ existiert nicht außerhalb des forums, ist ein böser geist, der durch das forum aus der unterwelt kontakt zu uns aufnimmt oder sowas im der art.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (26. Februar 2005)

Evel Knievel schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsse an Madbull und Rabbit , wenn ihr im Sommer im Deister seid meldet euch . *Ich steh gern als Guido zur Verfügung wenn ich Zeit habe.*


Danke, gern, aber erwarte nicht, daß wir die überall hinterherfahren  


			
				fabiansen schrieb:
			
		

> Passt lieber auf was ihr sagt, sonst verschwinden wieder Beiträge, wenn das nächste mal ein mod diesen Thread "reinigt".


Genau das könnte passieren, wenn hier nicht wieder Sachlichkeit einkehrt!
Was ihr euch per PM um die Ohren haut ist mir egal, das ist ganz allein eure Sache! Aber "Flamewars" werden hier im Forum nicht geduldet, die wiedersprechen nicht nur den Forenregeln, sondern auch der Netiquette!

Und nun bitte wieder zurück zum Thema!
Wie sieht's derzeit überhaupt aus im Deister? Ist der befahrbar oder mittlerweile nur ein einziges Matschloch? Oder sollte sich der Schnee dort sogar gehalten haben?


----------



## Fh4n (26. Februar 2005)

In Hannover-City herrscht Schnee- und Schlammmatsch...will nicht wissen wies im Deister aussieht


----------



## Würfel (26. Februar 2005)

Als ich das letzte mal im Deister war habe ich ca. 5 kg Schlamm mitgebracht, ich fahre erst wieder hin wenn es mal eine Woche lang trocken war...


----------



## schwermetall (26. Februar 2005)

Deisterbuddler schrieb:
			
		

> HIER IST DAS ORIGINAL!!!
> ---> DEISTERBUDDLER<---
> @ Heavy Metall: Was redest Du denn vom Rampenbau? Muss wirklich schwer nachdenken, wann ich Dich mal mit ner Schaufel in der Hand gesehen habe. Zumindestens die letzten beiden Jahre...



Mahlzeit zusammen
und insbesondere der Deisterbuddler -es kann nur einen geben- !
Also wirklich, mir untätigkeit zu unterstellen, nur weil ich statt so groben Bergbauwerzeug die etwas subtilere Feinarbeit bevorzuge (shaping mit den Füßen), dass geht doch nun wirklich nicht.
Was sollen die anderen von mir denken ?   
Wo bei ich schätze, dass ich morgen besser einen Schneeschieber mitnehmen werde - damit die Tretpassagen immer schön frei bleiben.
Also Mädels, immer schön trocken bleiben.


----------



## Deisterbruddler (27. Februar 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sags ja, der typ existiert nicht außerhalb des forums, ist ein böser geist, der durch das forum aus der unterwelt kontakt zu uns aufnimmt oder sowas im der art.



LOL! Kann man Deine Drogen auch legal erwerben?


----------



## Brook (27. Februar 2005)

Deisterbruddler, lass doch heute mal treffen ... im Deister, ist wurdervolles Wetter - dann kann man über die Meinungsverschiedenheiten + deine Realität einmal sprechen.

Hab mit Alex nicht gesprochen - aber der wird bei solch einem Wetter bestimmt auch da sein?!

Mein Bike ist leider noch nicht fertig, werd mir aber wieder die Laufschuhe anziehen und die Strecke zu Fuss in Angriff nehmen.

ENDE ... sehen uns im Deister!


----------



## mr_Triple-U (27. Februar 2005)

Deisterbruddler schrieb:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA... am Grenzweg fahr ich so Lappen wie dich jederzeit aus den Hosen, du Loser!



höhö, das will ich sehn. alex fährt stellenweise sogar schneller als. und das muss erstma was heißen(wo ich doch der mentor von nico voilloz war  )

wir warn heut im deister, und es war garnich schlammich, aber dafür 20-30cm schnee. man, war das nen mords gaudi. ich wette, alex seine zeit das grab runter is kürzer als die, die der bruddler im sommer brauch      !


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Februar 2005)

Welcher alex jetzt - ich oder der andere? Wie auch immer, lasst euch nicht vom d-bru provozieren, sonst macht uns rabbit platt. Wenn der thread geschlossen wird, freut sich der d-bru und wir sind die dummen. Ich würd vorschlagen, wir ignorieren ihn alle (ignorierliste). Wenn er keine aufmerksamkeit bekommt, wird das forum für ihn uninteressant.   
Wie rabbit schon sagte, lasst uns mal den wichtigen themen zuwenden. Zum beispiel: im schnee fahren macht voll spaß (mr_triple-u hats schon gesagt). Ich bin mal gespannt wie das schneevideo von mrUUU wird. Wer noch nie bei schnee im deister war, solls ausprobieren. Von den entgeisterten blicken der wanderer soll man sich nicht irritieren lassen.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (27. Februar 2005)

mein winter-video is heut schon fertsch gworden  .jetz komm nur noch ausbesserungen, wobei das video schon soooooooo gut is das man garnichts mehr verbessern kann   .


----------



## Fh4n (28. Februar 2005)

Schnee + Deister = traumhaft!  
Wir waren kurz nach Weihnachten ma im Deister. Waren vll. keine 20-30cm, aber es hat damals scho mächtig Gaudi gemacht. Wenn ich nu endlich ma neues Radl kriege, dann komm ich ma mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Februar 2005)

Und die anderen videos? Die sind auch soooooooo gut, mach die auch fertig.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (28. Februar 2005)

aaaaaaaaach, fzlabern. die sind noch lange nich fertsch. nur weil du so ungeduldig bist, muss ich nich mein video überfrüht aufm markt werfen. denk dir folgendes: "gut ding braucht weil", oder so ähnlich. oder so: "was lange währt wird endlich gut", oder so ähnlich. na egal, jeder weis was gemeint is


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Februar 2005)

Kein plan, wovon du redest, mach einfach das video fertig, OK?


----------



## taifun (6. März 2005)

Traumhaftes Wetter,geniale Trails und Grabweg auch bei Schnee fahrbar  
Waren heute zu viert unterwegs,Evel Knievel und noch zwei blaue von
uns  
Guckst Du hier


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. März 2005)

Ui! Der sprung am linken foto von evil k. war aber nicht ganz optimal.
Und ich muss zu hause sitzen und lernen...  :kotz:    :kotz:   :kotz:


----------



## Fh4n (6. März 2005)

Traumhafte Landschaft!  
Ich war nur mit nen paar Locals bei unserem Secret Spot in Hannover-Bothfeld.


----------



## Deisterbruddler (6. März 2005)

wäre ich solch ein Anfänger, würde ich so miese Sprünge nicht veröffentlichen. muhaahaaaa Ich habs gewust, ihr habt ech nix drauf...


----------



## mischuwi (6. März 2005)

Deisterbruddler schrieb:
			
		

> wäre ich solch ein Anfänger, würde ich so miese Sprünge nicht veröffentlichen. muhaahaaaa Ich habs gewust, ihr habt ech nix drauf...



Vorsicht Kleiner, sonst macht dich der Evil K. nass, bevor du dir in Hose schei**en kannst! Und außerdem landet man mit solchen Kommentaren ganz schnell auf ganz vielen 'Ignore-Lists' und wundert sich dann, dass einem keiner antwortet.

In diesem Sinne immer schön locker bleiben und die Regeln des Anstands waren. Auch wenn hier scheinbar ALLE unter deinem Niveau fahren, buddeln und disskutieren. Kann halt nicht jeder so ein geiler Stecher sein, wie du es einer zu sein vorgibst!


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. März 2005)

Deisterbruddler schrieb:
			
		

> wäre ich solch ein Anfänger, würde ich so miese Sprünge nicht veröffentlichen. muhaahaaaa Ich habs gewust, ihr habt ech nix drauf...



@deisterb(r)uddler:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (6. März 2005)

Denkt dran:
Nicht den :kotz: Bruddler mit dem Buddler verwechseln!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. März 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem landet man mit solchen Kommentaren ganz schnell auf ganz vielen 'Ignore-Lists' und wundert sich dann, dass einem keiner antwortet.


 Dann macht das mal bitte, sonst wird der thread am ende zugemacht. Ansonsten habt ihr natürlich recht.


----------



## Deisterbuddler (6. März 2005)

Bruddelchen!
Lasst doch das arme Bruddelchen seine Sprüchlein machen. Er gehört halt nicht zur Crew und dann soll er doch seine simplen Provokationen machen. Dadurch wird er nicht beliebter. Und  da er  inhaltlich so flach ist, wird schon keiner der Mods deswegen den Thread schliessen. Da muss der Ärger schon dicker kommen! ))
das Original
Deisterbuddeln!


----------



## wurzelpistensau (7. März 2005)

Kaum zu glauben, dass da mal alles hin war. Irgendwie waren da nur Sprünge und die alten Linien waren wohl auch noch da, so unterm Schnee. Und lasst doch die Dummschwätzer das tun, was sie am besten können...laber, laber Frittenbude...


----------



## Würfel (7. März 2005)

don't feed the trolls - das Leben kann so einfach sein


----------



## hollow (11. März 2005)

am samstag fahr ich hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (11. März 2005)

wunschliste:

- mehr deisterbruddler-statements (stellt euch mal vor, den gibt's wirklich und wir treffen ihn auf'm trail! ich glaub', ich wuerd' stumpf in ohnmacht fallen!)

- anfang april einen trockenen deister! ich schick euch schon mal wieder sonne rueber!

danke! momme!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. März 2005)

Hi momme!
Stimmt, etwas sonne können wir im moment gut gebrauchen. Morgen werden wir bestimmt im matsch versinken... Einen trockenen deister haben wir seit monaten nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Fh4n (12. März 2005)

Ich wollte nicht extra nen neuen Schräd aufmachen und wollte ma wissen, ob der Feggedorfer Shore noch steht?!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. März 2005)

Wir kennen so nen shore nicht und würden auch gerne wissen, ob es den gibt und wo der ist.


----------



## Fh4n (12. März 2005)

Also das ist das letzte aktuelle Bild, was ich noch gefunden habe:




Ich weiss natürlich nicht, wie es jetzt da aussieht und, ob der Shore überhaupt noch steht.


----------



## Rabbit (12. März 2005)

Moin Fellows 

Das von Fh4n verlinkte Bild wurde am 26.01.2003 gemacht! Ist also gut 2 Jahre alt!

Am 24.07.2004 sah der Shore immer noch so aus 






(Das Bild ist also etwas aktueller und stammt ebenfalls aus meinem Fotoalbum ... da hat Fh4n nicht gründlich genug gesucht  )

Mitte letzten Jahres stand er ebenfalls noch. Ob er heute noch steht und in welchen Zustand er ist kann ich nicht sagen, wir waren noch nicht wieder da.

Bis die Tage,
Rabbit


----------



## schwermetall (12. März 2005)

Mahlzeit,
als ich den Shore vor einigen Monaten gefahren bin,
waren ein paar Latten angebrochen !
Also lieber vorher checken !


----------



## Fh4n (13. März 2005)

> Das Bild ist also etwas aktueller und stammt ebenfalls aus meinem Fotoalbum ... da hat Fh4n nicht gründlich genug gesucht



Da muss ich nächstes Mal besser gucken.  

Ende nächster Woche sollen die Temperaturen ja bis auf 15°C steigen, dann mach ich ma nen kleinen Abstecher da zur Schorle.


----------



## Würfel (13. März 2005)

Frag mal Hattrick, der ist immer in der Gegend unterwegs.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (13. März 2005)

is da noch mehr? oder is das was aufm bild zu sehn ist alles? sieht zwar gut gebaut aus, aber ziemlich grade. und wo is feggendorf oder wie der ort heist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (13. März 2005)

> mr_Triple-U is da noch mehr? oder is das was aufm bild zu sehn ist alles? sieht zwar gut gebaut aus, aber ziemlich grade. und wo is feggendorf oder wie der ort heist?




Brook ist auch am Standort interessiert + ob noch mehr Holzkonstruktionen vor Ort zu finden sind?! Beschreib doch bitte Mr_Triple-U und mir .. wie man die Bauten findet - also vielleicht privat .. sollte es nicht jeder wissen sollen / öffentlich ist "vielleicht" nicht so gut??!

Musst du sicher selbst entscheiden - wenn offiziell .. dann rein ins Forum mit der Beschreibung!


----------



## hollow (22. März 2005)

heute wars ja mal wieder richtig genialst!

donnerstag wieder, wer ist dabei??


----------



## Hattrick (22. März 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal Hattrick, der ist immer in der Gegend unterwegs.


Sorry - eine Beschreibung des Standortes gibt es nur per PM. (oder bei einer gemeinsamen 800-1000 hm Tour  )


----------



## mr_Triple-U (23. März 2005)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry - eine Beschreibung des Standortes gibt es nur per PM. (oder bei einer gemeinsamen 800-1000 hm Tour  )



hab ich da das wort "tour" gehört? pfui!! sowas kommt kir nich unters radl


----------



## Brook (23. März 2005)

Triple .. auch beim Uphill bekommt man schöne Gefühle!  

Wer ist schon den neuen Trail gefahren? Ärger mit den Jägern, Spaß machen tut er auf alle Fälle -- übrigens auch ohne dicke Jumps.

Also ein sogenannter "Oldschooltrail" - wird es den wohl so bleiben?


----------



## Brook (23. März 2005)

Triple .. auch beim Uphill bekommt man schöne Gefühle!  

Wer ist schon den neuen Trail gefahren? Ärger mit den Jägern, Spaß machen tut er auf alle Fälle -- übrigens auch ohne dicke Jumps.

Also ein sogenannter "Oldschooltrail" - wird es den wohl so bleiben?


----------



## Würfel (23. März 2005)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry - eine Beschreibung des Standortes gibt es nur per PM. (oder bei einer gemeinsamen 800-1000 hm Tour  )



Das ist ja richtig. Der arme Junge wollte ja bloß wissen ob der North Shore noch steht


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. März 2005)

Mensch, der arme!


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. März 2005)

Der neue Trail heißt übrigens Farnweg , den Grund werdet ihr im Sommer sehen . Derjenige der den angelegt hat wollte wohl eine Trainingsstrecke für DH-Rennen haben . Kurven , Wurzeln , Treten . Mit Jägern wird's wohl keinen Streß geben , ist ja parallel zur Forststraße , höchstens mit Wanderern aber die gewöhnen sich ja langsam an uns . Also immer schön freundlich sein und grüßen .
Wer die Piste von oben bis unten durchtreten kann und unten einen Puls unter 200 hat kann sich schon mal für rennen anmelden .

Mit sozialistischem Gruß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (24. März 2005)

Du meinst jetzt komplett von oben bis ganz zum ende?! ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich das überleben kann wenn ich die ganze zeit vollgas fahr!


----------



## Hattrick (24. März 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja richtig. Der arme Junge wollte ja bloß wissen ob der North Shore noch steht


Ja - Er (der North Shore) steht noch


----------



## schwermetall (15. April 2005)

zum Feggendorfer Northshore:
ich bin gestern den Shore mal wieder gefahren.
Als mir allerdings ein paar Latten unterm Hinterrad wegbrachen, habe ich mir das Ding dann doch etwas genauer angesehen.
Der Shore ist einfach witterungsbedingt etwas morsch.
- okay mein Winterspeck tut sein übriges
Auch die Trails vorher und nachher sind nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.
D.h. die Sprünge wurden entfernt, bzw. sind so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden.
Da ich aber auch kaum Bike-Spuren gesehen habe, glaube ich, dass die Feggendorfer Locals hier nicht mehr so richtig aktiv sind.
Nichts desto trotz, ist die Gegend zum "normalen" biken einfach schön.


----------



## taifun (15. April 2005)

Evel Knievel schrieb:
			
		

> Der neue Trail heißt übrigens Farnweg , den Grund werdet ihr im Sommer sehen . Derjenige der den angelegt hat wollte wohl eine Trainingsstrecke für DH-Rennen haben . Kurven , Wurzeln , Treten . Mit Jägern wird's wohl keinen Streß geben , ist ja parallel zur Forststraße , höchstens mit Wanderern aber die gewöhnen sich ja langsam an uns . Also immer schön freundlich sein und grüßen .
> Wer die Piste von oben bis unten durchtreten kann und unten einen Puls unter 200 hat kann sich schon mal für rennen anmelden .
> 
> Mit sozialistischem Gruß ...



Okay Evel
wenn in nächster Zeit etwas Luft zwischen meinen RR-Rennen habe,
werde mal mit Dir nen Abstecher dort hin machen.
Bis denne


----------

